# New to fountain pens....



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

Just bought my first fountain pen in many years earlier today, a Lamy 2000. I am very pleasantly surprised at how effortless writing with this pen is compared to the various ballpoint pens I have used over the years. I'm really enjoying it. Super smooth nib.

Any suggestions for other pens to try out?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Namiki Falcon and of course my favorite: ST Dupont Defi, oh and a vintage Parker Duofold or Shaeffer's Snorkel, both are amazing pens.








1920 Park Duofold








ST Dupont Defi
with ST Dupont Neptune limited edition lighter


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

There are hundreds of fountain pens I could suggest and over time I likely will.

While I usually use a pen until it is empty then flush it and put it away for awhile, for the last few months I've been stuck using ones from Caran d'Ache. I'll fill one of my others but then find I am gravitating back to the Cd'A pens so I stopped fight it. I store the pens in another room so I don't have to listen to them cry about not getting pocket time.

Right now it is a Caran d'Ache Geneve which was the predecessor of the modern Cd'A Leman. Cd'A is typical Swiss craftsmanship, attention to detail and reliability in an understated elegance.

The Geneve









The Varius Rosewood (Metwood)









The Ecridor Chevron









The Varius Chinablue









The Hexagonal Chinablack


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Another line of pens to consider come from TWSBI. They make several different kinds and looks and have excellent customer support for well under $100.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## arandur (Jan 17, 2014)

D N Ravenna said:


> Another line of pens to consider come from TWSBI. They make several different kinds and looks and have excellent customer support for well under $100.


Absolutely second the TWSBI recommendation. For the price you pay, their quality and service are second to none. Let us know, if you want specific TWSBI recommendations; I have tried each of their offerings.

For vintage pens, give the Parker "51" a shot! Such a classic and popular pen deserves a try at the least.

If you want to kick the price-point up a notch...try Montblanc, especially their classic Meisterstück series.


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

really depends on your budget.
You can also go nuts with Noodler stuff


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

kkchome,

It sure is a very intriguing field to explore isn't it. Before computers became mainstream in the publishing trade we wrote on pen and paper, and other writers used ballpoint pens but I used fountain pens, which surprised many due to its being "old fashioned". But I was the only one who never suffered from cramps in my hands and arms, and I sure got used to the agonizing screams, "charlie horse!" from the others' offices regularly.

One thing I want to get out of the way is this: smoothness is not the ultimate yardstick against which a pen is judged. It is something that gives people the first impression, and that gets a foot through the door, that explains why the vast majority of contemporary Chinese pen makers focus on absolute nib smoothness, and anything more is extra. Nibs can be oblique, flex, stub, and also with different line thicknesses too, that is one of the decisions that needs to be made as well.

Even if you want to focus on new pieces rather than pre-owned examples, getting them is like collecting watches: you can either go for the big name ones, or focus on the popularly-priced models for the mass market. Check with your local retailers, department stores and stationers, reading test reports is one thing but holding the actual item makes more sense.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

TWSBI Micarta V2..


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

D N Ravenna said:


> Another line of pens to consider come from TWSBI. They make several different kinds and looks and have excellent customer support for well under $100.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dan


+100


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

Some of my favorites:

- Stipula Modello T
- Pilot Vanishing Point
- Visconti Van Gogh


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Outstanding picture and pen.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I second TWSBI pens, and I also love my Pelikan M800, the LAMY 2000 you already have. Namiki also makes good pens, Sailor, and of course Montblanc 146. Vintage Shaaffer's are very good if you can find one professionally refurbished.


----------



## dbirchum (Jun 4, 2014)

If you like how the Lamy 2000 handles, I think you might like the Lamy Safari.

I find the Lamy Safari doesn't get as much love as the others in the Lamy line (2000, AL, Vista), but in my opinion, its the best. 

I now have over 10 Lamy Safari's and I simply love their feel (I like the ABS plastic body - which is a turn off for some). But for me, they are durable and it won't break the bank if you lose one. I always have one with me and several inked up and ready to go at home!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

dbirchum,

The Safari is probably the pen with the most polarized opinions. With few exceptions it functions very well as a pen, it was designed and engineered to make the most out of precision injection moulding techniques when André Courrèges was the yardstick of fashion, but still holds its own after all these years. But it forces the user to adopt the tripod grip which might be helpful for beginners, but not for old hands like me who was brought up on the Parker 51, so while I like how it writes, I really loathe it on this point. Perhaps I would have to get a Parker 75 some time just because I can dial in the perfect angle for the triangular-sectioned grip.

And by the way, a Safari sells for $50 here, without converter.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Seele said:


> dbirchum,
> 
> The Safari is probably the pen with the most polarized opinions. With few exceptions it functions very well as a pen, it was designed and engineered to make the most out of precision injection moulding techniques when André Courrèges was the yardstick of fashion, but still holds its own after all these years. But it forces the user to adopt the tripod grip which might be helpful for beginners, but not for old hands like me who was brought up on the Parker 51, so while I like how it writes, I really loathe it on this point. Perhaps I would have to get a Parker 75 some time just because I can dial in the perfect angle for the triangular-sectioned grip.
> 
> And by the way, a Safari sells for $50 here, without converter.


I really enjoy that feature about the Parker 75. That and the fact you can swap nibs quickly. I have an oblique and a fine. Love them both!

Dan


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed using my Lamy 2000 after a couple of months of use and have gotten used to the handling of a fountain pen. Have not tried a Safari but have heard a lot about them.


----------



## akshaydashrath (Dec 9, 2012)

The Kaweco Al Sport, beautiful pen and is so so smooth, smoother than my Lamy 2000 if you ask me. Perfect everyday pen.


----------



## Vegas863 (Jun 3, 2014)

In reading this thread, I stumbled across the TWSBI brand and very much like the Diamond 540. However, I am a complete neophyte in regards to pens and am only familiar with the Montblanc due to the name recognition. Where might I find a brick & mortar seller of TWSBI pens (I'm in Florida)? I would like to try writing with one before purchasing.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Vegas863 said:


> In reading this thread, I stumbled across the TWSBI brand and very much like the Diamond 540. However, I am a complete neophyte in regards to pens and am only familiar with the Montblanc due to the name recognition. Where might I find a brick & mortar seller of TWSBI pens (I'm in Florida)? I would like to try writing with one before purchasing.


Try to find someone who has on and try it out. TWSBI, to the best of my knowledge, has no brick & mortar presence.

Keep us posted,

Dan


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Vegas863 said:


> In reading this thread, I stumbled across the TWSBI brand and very much like the Diamond 540. However, I am a complete neophyte in regards to pens and am only familiar with the Montblanc due to the name recognition. Where might I find a brick & mortar seller of TWSBI pens (I'm in Florida)? I would like to try writing with one before purchasing.


As far as I know, twsbi sells direct online.. In any case, it's a very good fountain pen designed by fountain pen lovers.. No flex in the nib thou so be prepared for it.. I have the 540s and Micarta V2 and they are superb pens. Be prepared that they can possibly make your other pens look bad..


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Word of advise for your Lamy 2K. If you ever notice some drops of ink inside/at the end of the cap, and must clean it, dry clean it please. I cleaned mine with an ear bud and after doing so, decided to wet the ear bud and clean it further to remove the stain completely. After a few weeks, rust started to form.. Regardless, the 2K is a very nice and well balanced FP.. Enjoy in good health..

Some of my FPs.. Not the best pics but FP fans like us would know what they are..


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Where did the rust form? At the cap end near where it snaps/screws on? I've not seen an issue with my pens, but then again, most have a plastic cap. But I did pull some out that have metal caps and range in age from 70 years down to five years and saw nothing like that.

Just curious,

Dan


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

I have found that some of the best fountain pens in the 'around $100' range are the Pilots and Sailor pens (eg Pilot Custom 74, or Sailor 1911 midsize), both equipped with excellent 14K nibs, and utterly reliable.

Ken


----------



## Vegas863 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dankoh69 said:


> As far as I know, twsbi sells direct online.. In any case, it's a very good fountain pen designed by fountain pen lovers.. No flex in the nib thou so be prepared for it.. I have the 540s and Micarta V2 and they are superb pens. Be prepared that they can possibly make your other pens look bad..


Thanks for the feedback. I see that Amazon sells them. As I have never owned a real fountain pen, other than a cheap one that came in a an 8 pen set for $5, I don't have much of a basis for comparison. I figured the TWSBI would be a decent entry point that won't break the bank if for some reason I do not take to it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rdugar (Nov 5, 2014)

For around $100, I would consider a Pelikan M215 
Amazon.com : Pelikan Pelikan Tradition 215 Rings Fountain Pen : Fine Writing Instruments : Office Products

or a Namiki Vanishing Point
Amazon.com : Namiki Vanishing Point Fountain Pen Blue & Silver Broad : Office Products

Have used both of those, and can vouch for quality and utter reliability.


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

Dankoh69, wht's the chubby pen underneath the Kaweco? It's cool; very nice collection and case.


----------



## chromehead (Jun 24, 2008)

cambrid said:


> Dankoh69, wht's the chubby pen underneath the Kaweco? It's cool; very nice collection and case.


should be a Mont Blanc 1912 Heritage


----------



## UKMike (Aug 4, 2012)

As you can tell from the varied responses, fountain pens are a very personal thing and you have to try them to know what is "best for you". 

From my own personal experience, I can recommend the Japanese manufacturers - Platinum, Pilot and Sailor all make superb pens, with the Platinum 3776 offering (for me) the best "bang for buck"
I do not like TWSBI pens I'm afraid - far too many problems may occur, which is how people know that the customer service is excellent. I have had new nibs, feeders, caps and barrels at various times, and my final survivor (a 580) is now leaking all over my fingers if left for a few days. The nibs are very generic (JoWo or Bock depending on the model) and in spite of the hype surrounding the brand you really can do better. 
I have a modern Pelikan M800 and although it is completely reliable and solid, I find the nib to be very dead and unyielding. A very disappointing purchase. 
In the mid-price range there are Pilots, Platinum, Monteverde, Lamy, Faber Castell etc - but anyone with a Lamy 2000 is already starting with a superb pen. I have to say that I don't fully understand the comment about a Lamy 2000 "rusting" as everything is either stainless steel or Makrolon - so I can only assume that a corrosive ink has been used or that red crystals formed from a brown or red ink which was confused with rusting. The pen was launched in 1966 and seriously those pens are still going strong.


----------



## Lazycollegekid (Nov 19, 2012)

Have a new Conklin incoming so I'll let you know about that one, but I'm lovin TWSBI and noodler's flex can be a fun toy


----------



## JonV6 (Dec 18, 2014)

That Hexagonal China Black is stunning. How much was it may I ask?


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

JonV6 said:


> That Hexagonal China Black is stunning. How much was it may I ask?


I really don't remember but I think the MSRP was around $1300.00. I do know I did not pay anything like that amount.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry for the late response guys... Yes you are correct. It is the 1912. Very simple and nice


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Dankoh69 said:


> Sorry for the late response guys... Yes you are correct. It is the 1912. Very simple and nice


Recently acquired one as well (nearly a month ago). Love the smoothness of it! Definitely smoother than my Lamy 2000 FP.


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

I use a 60+ year old Parker 51 everyday and it is a fabulous writer. Pelikan and Nakaya also make outstanding pens.


----------

